# FS: cleaning out the basement



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

tunze nano wave box 6091 $150
aqua c nano remora $80
cpr overflow cs50 $50
2 stage calcium reactor bottle, solenoid, needle valve, 2 jugs of calcium media $200
18x18 acrylic cube tank $50
180watt led lights $100
cleaning out the basement - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

might be interested in the cube. is it also 18" tall?


----------



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

ya it 18 high 2 holes one at the back and one in the bottom


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the cube. Wife did not approve of it so I'll need to pass.


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

whats the measurements of the led lighting. thanks


----------



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

2011 Newest Led Aquarium Light 50w,60w,90w,120w,180w,200w,300w Best For Coral/reef Growing - Buy Aquarium Led Light,Aquarium Light Led,Led Aquarium Tank Light Product on Alibaba.com
they r the same as these lights


----------



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

leds sold bump


----------



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

bump open for trades


----------



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

wave box sold


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

What brand/model is the calcium reactor


----------



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

I am not shure I bought it of another canreefer I never used it, its a big bastard, he had it on a 300


----------



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

aqua c nano remora
cpr overflow cs50
2 stage calcium reactor bottle, solenoid, needle valve, 2 jugs of calcium media 
18x18 acrylic cube tank 
open for trades or best offer


----------

